# old walker turner.... good buy or waste of money?



## essexry

I've arranged to buy this on craigslist locally for $125. I know the Walker Turner driver line series is low quality, as far as I can tell, this is not a driver line. She looks pretty old but I'm pretty sure its a good unit that I will put through a test before I load it on the truck. The seller says the head and tailstock are aligned beautifully, the bearings are good, and is in good running order. I'm new to turning and this will be my first lathe. What do you guys think, did I come up with a quality tool or an old piece of crap? Also, anybody with any info on the taper, head, and tailstock, anything missing, or anything else I might want to buy to make this a good machine, I love information. Thanks all.


----------



## Wildwood

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=11725

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/808/1518.pdf

http://www.ozarkwoodworker.com/WALKER-TURNER-L1152-L952-L951-Wood-Lathe-Operators-Parts-Manual_p_897.html

I would buy that lathe if working. Looks like a lot of accessories come with it too! PDF file give data on lathe and can buy owners manual for repair and maintenance. I would buy the owner's manual too!

Nova and other chucks manufacturers sell 1" x 12 TPI thread inserts for their chucks.


----------



## wormil

I'm not familiar with Walker Turners other than they made a lot of machines for Sears back in the day. My impression, which may be wrong, is that they are generally mid-range to budget quality. Wood lathes are not very complicated machines. If the centers align, the bearings are good and the tapers and threads are all standard sizes, that's all you need. I would buy it in a heartbeat.

Go to vintagemachinery.org and you'll probably find a manual.


----------



## Loren

Buy it. Walker Turner made some heavier machines
and they are good.


----------



## shampeon

Holy crap you suck. That is an amazing piece, worth a lot more than $125. I love W-T machines, and that's basically my dream lathe.


----------



## shampeon

Rick: you're maybe thinking of King-Seeley, which fits the description of mid-range to budget. Walker-Turner did make some band saws for Craftsman in the '30s, and had a few hobbyist machines. W-T was a quality brand, though, on par with Delta.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a vintage walker turner bandsaw.

I'm not that far from you, so if you're not buying it, I may take a road trip.


----------



## Granddaddy1

Buy it. It looks like the headstock and tailstock are #2 morse taper. That's standard for regular size lathes. If it runs and the bearings are good it's a great buy. The chisels alone would cost you more that $125.


----------



## Racer2007

For $125 I would buy it just to clean it up and resell it for $500 or $600 , I don't do turning as me and Lathes don't seem to speak the same language.


----------



## sikrap

If you're not going to buy it, please PM me with a link or the contact info. I suspect the gouges are worth more than the $125.


----------



## ssnvet

I have a late '30s vintage WT (Craftsman) jointer and it's a very well build machine. Tables are still parallel after all these years. And the motor appears to be original equipment as well…. still makin' chips in my shop.


----------



## stonedlion

That's a good buy at $125, I would buy it.


----------



## getlostinwood

Buy it on the cool styling alone. I can see this cleaned up painted an absolute loud version of orange. Whenever someone walks into the shop they cant help but say "Now that is cool"


----------



## Planeman40

Oh God no!!! Orange???

Paint it a nice machine gray like the original. I have a wonderful Walker Turner 14" bandsaw that I wouldn't swap or sell for anything! That's a fantastic deal. Take it NOW!!!

Planeman


----------



## mantwi

No, you don't want that lathe. Give me the guys name, address and phone number and I'll give him a piece of my mind.


----------



## essexry

thanks all for the info. I'm on my way to pick her up and bring her to a new home. I'll post some bowls once shes up and running in my shop, and maybe some resto pics later on down the road. Orange is a little loud for my taste, simple machine grey for my old girl.


----------



## donwilwol

Good choice


----------



## Bullet

Did you buy it? I have the same lathe (just missing the head stock cap). I LOVE it. Be careful - its a beast -It'll spin you right around if you get caught up in it.


----------



## Bluepine38

Not only is that a great lathe and tool set up, but it has Reeves variable speed pulley set up on it, Yates-
American had a similar set up. They made a compound slide rest/table accessory for the lathe, that and 
the low gearing make it possible to use it as a light duty metal machining lathe. and the slide rest can also
be used in wood turning. Please let us know if you bought it.


----------



## Christophret

Thats funny, I offered 400 dollars for that exact same lathe.

Ohh well, I guess I didnt really need a 5th walker turner lathe….

The thing with these lathes is that the bearings are hard to find, obsolete sizes.
If the bearings are good, your golden. Especially for a bucktwentyfive


----------



## essexry

I did buy it and I love it! Bearings are good, everything is complete, what a great machine. I don't use it for metal turning as I have 2 metal lathes from my grandfather, a retired machinist. I'd buy another walker turner any day


----------



## bondogaposis

I'd ripping the back pocket off of my pants to get at my wallet to buy that for $125!


----------



## essexry

Christophret I was the first caller and set up the deal right away, I knew it was underpriced and I didn't want someone else snatching it up. Too good of a deal to sleep on it. The gouges that came with it were mostly old disston high carbon steel so not too much value in them, but still an unbeatable price for the lathe, gouges, metal threading tool, mt2 drill chuck, 4 tool rests (one homemade, full length of the bed) and other metal working accessories. The only item it didn't have that I badly want is the outboard tool rest and mount. Any of you jocks have one you're looking to get rid of shoot me a message.


----------



## Christophret

I just saw a walker turner outboard tool rest go for $150-American with only one bid on feebay.
They are tough to find. But keep looking!
I've been hunting these tools down for a few years now (see my workshop) and you got an awsome deal.. 
You were probably driving home as the P/O opened his email to see my 400 dollar offer..lol

Do you have plans to restore, or just run it as is?

That would look awsome all spiffed up!
Best of luck with it!


----------



## essexry

For now I'm running her as is. I saw the outboard rest on eBay but I just couldn't justify paying more for the tool rest than I did the lathe. I'm sure I'll come across one someday for the right price. Maybe over the winter I'll do a tear down and restore, my job has a huge old w/t industrial production drill press same style painted blue, sure would look great next to my lathe. I've been trying to convince management to re-tool so i can buy it but too many coworkers love "big blue."

Chris: nice shop, I like the stand your driver line sits on. The lazy turner looks pretty handy, I might have to steal that idea.
Edit: sorry didn't realize its a pattern maker not a driver line, even better.


----------



## blackcherry

Can you help me lift into my truck?


----------



## essexry

Funny you say that, this lathe was in a basement and I had to disassemble it, hand truck it up a flight of stairs and load it by myself.


----------



## blackcherry

Been there a few times, glad you bought this unit once you go through it and make it run you'll be very glad with your purchase….it's a iron horse wish it was mine…BC


----------



## Planeman40

You can easily make a nice outboard tool rest from iron water pipe and pipe fittings. It just takes a little thinking and maybe a visit to a plumbing shop to have a pipe threaded. I did this back in the early 1970's for a project done on my 1940's Delta wood lathe.

Planeman


----------



## essexry

Blackcherry, the lathe runs beautifully, iron horse, I like that.
Planeman, good idea, I work in a manufacturing facility, maybe a trade is in order with one of the tool & dye makers/machinists. I guess I'll have to try and draw up some basic plans for them.


----------



## gmcdually

Hello I have L951 and have no idea how to remove the spindle to replace the drive belt any instruction will be a great help. I have ordered a user manual but it doesn't say how to change the belt. I have disassembled the head stock somewhat but don't want to force anything and damage any parts.

Bob


----------



## wormil

The spindle needed a little persuasion on all the old lathes I restored. Not too much, a couple whacks with a wood mallet should do it. Make sure you have all the set screws out.

Manual
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/808/16722.pdf


----------



## gmcdually

> The spindle needed a little persuasion on all the old lathes I restored. Not too much, a couple whacks with a wood mallet should do it. Make sure you have all the set screws out.
> 
> Manual
> http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/808/16722.pdf
> 
> - Rick_M


Yes, all the set screws are removed but I was using a rubber mallet. We'll give a wooded on a try .

thanks!!


----------



## essexry

If a wood mallet doesn't do the trick try a dead blow hammer, that's how I got mine apart.


----------



## wormil

Yeah some were more stubborn than others. I think it was the craftsman I had to haul back and give a pretty good couple of whacks.


----------



## gmcdually

I finally got the spindle out.
After purchasing a dead blow hammer and a using a heavy swing it came loose. The issue was the pulley. It was stuck on burrs from the set screws. I then lightly filed the burrs off the spindle and honed out the pulley so it would slide more easily on the shaft. Also, I cleaned all the parts and lubed everything and reassembled the head stock.
Now, want a good laugh ? I did all that and didn't put the drive belt on. So, I had to take it apart and install the new belt.

Thanks for all the advise …Bob


----------



## MrUnix

Probably should replace the bearings while you have it apart… better to do it now while it's apart than to have to take it apart again (and possibly risking damage if you don't). Cheap insurance.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## gmcdually

> Probably should replace the bearings while you have it apart… better to do it now while it s apart than to have to take it apart again (and possibly risking damage if you don t). Cheap insurance.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> 
> - MrUnix


Changing the bearings did cross my mind but, when I fired it up, they are smooth and quiet. Besides, now that I know how to break it down it won't be so bad. 
It is a good idea though.

I'll try to track some down. Will it be difficult to find some that fit?

Bob


----------



## wormil

http://thewoodknack.blogspot.com/p/bearing-guide.html


----------



## Chappuis

Can anyone give me a price on this lathe ?


----------

